# Newbie Guide To PWG, Chikara & Dragon Gate



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

Figured I'd add this one to the collection we have. Please give me any suggestions you have.

*CURRENT CHAMPIONS*
Open the Dream Gate Champion (Heavyweight Championship) - CIMA (Won at Dragon Gate World, 7/1/07, defeated Jushin "Thunder" Liger with the Crossfire bomb, two defenses so far)
Open the Brave Gate Champion (Lightweight Championship) - Masato Yoshino (Won at 9/22/07 PPV, defeated Yasushi Kanda with the Sol Naciente)
Open the Triangle Gate Champions (Trio's Champions) - Don Fujii, Masaaki Mochizuki, and K-ness (Won on 9/9/07, defeated Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, and Magnitude Kishiwada when K-ness pinned Kishiwada, one defence)
Open the Twin Gate (Tag Titles) - Naruki Doi and Masato Yoshino (Won on 10/30/07, defeated Ken'ichiro Arai and Taku Iwasa)
Open the Owarai Gate (Comedy Championship) - Jackson Florida (Won when he was ringside for CIMA vs. Stalker title match)
*ROSTER AND STABLE INFORMATION*

TYPHOON is comprised of CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid, Anthony W. Mori, and PAC. This is the top face stable. Typhoon was formed after CIMA ended Blood Generation, and, because he needed help to combat his enemies, called all friends from other dissembled stables, like POS Hearts and Do FIXER, to join him in a super stable. 

MUSCLE OUTLAW'Z is comprised of Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Magnitude Kishiwada, Genki Horiguchi, Dr. Muscle, Yasushi Kanda, Gamma and associate Kenzo Suzuki. MO'z, as they are known, were formed after the events of ROH's Supercard of Honor, as Naruki Doi and Masato Yoshino left Blood Generation, taking some members with them, and formed this stable.

NEW HAZARD is comprised of Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong, YAMATO, Jack Evans, and associate Kota Iifushi. They were formed after Cyber Kong and BxB Hulk turned on their respective stables and brought in Shingo Takagi from America, forming a stable of Dragon Gate trueborns. They lost momentum after BxB Hulk and YAMATO were injured, but look to gain some steam upon their return.

TOZAWA-JUKU is comprised of perrenial loser Akira Tozawa, Taku Iwasa, Keni'chiro Arai, Yuki Ono, and Koji Shishido. They were formed by Tozawa and was joined by higher ranking wrestlers Iwasa and Arai, who with a new serious push have become a force in the tag division and singles, where Iwasa took CIMA to the limit in a 30 minute title match. They have a prep school gimmick.

Don Fujii, Masaaki Mochizuki, K-ness have a strong alliance in place, often teaming together, and all have ties to former stable M2K.

Other roster members include comedy mascot Stalker Ichikawa, the masked Super SHISA, and young students m.c.KZ, Lupin Matsutani, and Shisa Boy.

*HISTORY AND GENERAL INFO*

Dragon Gate was formed when Ultimo Dragon left Toryumon Japan following the Kobe World Hall show in 2004. CIMA was crowned the singles champion, Open the Dream Gate champion, because he held the UD Gym Title. Dragon Gate is very stable based, with fast paced, mainly tag team matches and many feuds going on at once. Outside of Tokyo, Dragon's Gate draws more than major companies like NOAH and New Japan on a regular basis, mainly based on their appeal to women and children. Dragon Gate runs a huge amount of shows, and their roster is almost completely based on graduates of their school.

*MATCH TYPES*
Dragon Gate has many match types. They often employ Naniwa-shiki Elimination matchups for showdowns between two stables. These are 4 vs. 4 or more, and entrances are staggered Wargames style. Eliminations occur by being thrown over the top rope (during the entrance stage) or pin or submission. The match continues till all members of one stable are eliminated. DG is also known for it's three way tags, which are elimination, where if one member get's pinned the whole team is eliminated, and one man from each team is in the ring at all times.

*YEARLY TRADITIONS AND TOURNAMENTS*
Dragon Gate has many yearly traditions and tournaments. the KOBE World Hall Show, held in early July, is the biggest show of the year and is a tradition dating back to the Toryumon days. Main events from the Dragon Gate era include CIMA vs. Liger, and CIMA vs. Magnitude Kishiwada in a "deathmatch". Dragon Gate, for the past few years, has also held WrestleJAM (JAM stands for JapanAmericaMexico), where they bring in many American Indy, like Aries and PAC, and Lucha, such as Skayde, stars for a tour, shelve most feuds, and have dream matchups. This occurs on the first tour after World. This year, they employed the "Summer Adventure Tag League", a two block round robin style tournament that led to the creation of the Open the Twin Gate Championship. Finally, Dragon Gate holds "King of Gate" at the end of the year, a single elimination, bracket based singles tournament with the winner gaining a Dream Gate title show, assuming they are not the champion. The final two rounds normally occur on PPV.

*AMERICAN EXCURSION*
Dragon Gate stars, for the main part, debuted at ROH's Dragon Gate Invasion, where Shingo Takagi lost to Curry Man and CIMA defeated AJ Styles. However, DG Stars really gained steam with a ***** match at ROH's Supercard of Honor. Since then, they have appeared in PWG, where CIMA was a finalist in their tournament Battle of Los Angeles in 2006 and won it in 2007, PWU, where CIMA and BxB Hulk appeared, and FIP. CIMA scouts for DG Gaijin during these excursions, and wrestlers like PAC, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal and Jack Evans have had big pushes in DG after appearing on shows with their stars. Also, Dragon Gate had a title defended in US, when Matt Sydal retained the Open the Brave Gate Championship over Austin Aries on 2.23.07. Dragon Gate also sends wrestlers long term to America where they gain experience and are booked mainly by associates ROH, FIP, and PWG. SHingo stayed for almost a year, and Cyber Kong and YAMATO stayed for shorter terms. Shingo, leaving as a upper midcarder, improved to one of the better workers in the world and is now a main eventer in Dragon Gate, which surely means this approach will be seen more often.

*SHOW RECCOMENDATIONS*

Here are some of the very best shows from Dragon Gate. They air two ways, a Infinity show, a monthly, 2 hour tv show with very clipped matches, and PPV's, which used to air monthly but now are down to 4 a year. Here are some of the very best shows to watch. I'm not listing many, but try and watch some from each era as to find what you like.

9/17/04 PPV (classic CIMA vs. Susumu Yokosuka match)
7/3/05 PPV (classic, ***** Triangle Gate match)
Infinity #23 (tons of Great Blood Generation vs. Do FIXER Triangle Gate matches)
9/7/05 PPV (STACKED card with many great trios matches)
7/2/06 PPV (GREAT show with awesome Double Main)
Infinity #46 (WrestleJAM featuring many American Indy stars)
Infinity #65 (AWESOME MOTYC Three Way Tag match, great jumping in point for current Gate as it features all 4 stables in a major way)
Infinity #69 (WrestleJAM 2)
9/22/07 PPV (Great Doi vs. CIMA, Arai/Iwasa vs. Saito/Susumu, and Fujiii/Mochizuki/K-ness vs. New Hazard matches)


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

*Newbie Guide to CHIKARA*

*Newbie Guide to CHIKARA*

*Current Champions & Roster*

*Campeones de Parejas* – Incoherence (Delirious & Hallowicked)
*Young Lions Cup Champion* – Vin Gerard

Mike Quackenbush
Claudio Castagnoli
The Colony (Worker, Fire & Solider Ant)
Sea Donsters (Tim Donst & Hydra)
Lince Dorado
Incognito
Helios
Super Smash Bros. (Player Uno & Dos)
Larry Sweeney
Sara Del Rey
Ultimo Breakfast

Fabulous Two (Mitch Ryder & Buck Hawke)
Eddie Kingston
Brodie Lee
Team FIST (Icarus, Gran Akuma & Chuck Taylor)
Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian)
Order of Neo Solar Temple (UltraMantis Black & Crossbones)
Shane Storm
Jimmy Olsen
Daizee Haze
Los Ice Creams (El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.)

*Commissioner* - David L. Coulier
*Director Of Fun* - Leonard F. Chikarason 


*History*

CHIKARA (sometimes referred to as Chikara Pro) is an American professional wrestling promotion based in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.

Chikara Wrestle Factory was founded as a wrestling school in January 2002 in Allentown, Pennsylvania by Mike Quackenbush and Tom "Reckless Youth" Carter. After five months, the school started CHIKARA.

In 2004, Chris Hero became a co-trainer at the Wrestle Factory. In 2005, he was joined by Jorge "Skayde" Rivera as the third trainer (along with Quackenbush). In March 2005, the school moved from Allentown to the New Alhambra Arena, better known as "ECW Arena", in Philadelphia. They then took over the training for Combat Zone Wrestling, leading to the school's new name of "CZW/Chikara Wrestle Factory." The schools split in March, 2007, and the training center is once again simply "Chikara Wrestle Factory."

Their signpost events each year include a large tag team tournament (previously the "Tag World Grand Prix," now the "King of Trios") in February, "Aniversario Weekend" in May, "Young Lions Cup" in June or July and the "Torneo Cibernetico" in the autumn.

On Sunday, August 5, 2007 CHIKARA drew their biggest crowd ever of 350 at the New Alhambra/ECW Arena in Philadelphia, PA to see the "Maximum Overdraft" event.

*General Info*

Thought I used this bit to give you a ‘flavour’of CHIKARA so to speak. When going into a CHIKARA show prepare for fun. Simple as that. Don’t expect big pyro explosions, or massive entrances. But do expect whacky characters, and great audience participation even if its only a small crowd. The last comment that I just mentioned is one of the main reasons why I love it, CHIKARA don’t draw massive crowds. But what they make ip on is spirit. Your gonna here comments during the matches that will sometimes have you in stiches. One of my personal favourites –

_‘Don’t go near the sound of the stomping foot’_ said as someone goes for some Sweet Chin Music

Commentary is done by a variety of folk, from wrestlers to referees. But don’t coil back in haste. This is where the fun begins. Unlike some commentary teams, your not gonna hear about ‘puppies’ or ‘sloberknockers’….Well unless Moscow has a feud with Clifford the Big Red Dog…Then maybe. Anyways, with the commentry team your gonna have a blast.

As for the matches, it is very unfair to compare CHIKARA shows to an independent card that company’s like ROH produce. Your not going to get big indy names like – Nigel McGuinness, or Bryan Danielson appearing every show. And your not going to get a MOTYC with every show.

What you will get from CHIKARA is a breathe of fresh air, that is well and truly needed in the world of pro wrestling. I will tell you right now, CHIKARA is something that really does need to be experienced before making your mind up. So what are you waiting for. Check the DVD’s from the list below, ask anything in here and we will try our best to help you out…..

I’ve been informed by some reliable sources that I should talk about the influences within CHIKARA. The main influence being lucha libre. Now I can here you all saying, so does this mean a whole bunch of arm drags?...

Well yes….Yes it does.

Only kidding folks, of course we will get a bunch of arm drags. But your going to get fast paced multi-man matches – Six man tags, eight man tags, and the Cibernetico. Do not worry though, you will get your technical matches and your feuds. But since CHIKARA is very family orientated you are not likely going to find a death match here…So look elsewhere for you blood fix.

As for storylines, CHIKARA strips things back to the bare bones. Your going to get your good guys (tecnico) and your bad guys (rudo) Ad just like your favourite movie, or comic book for all you inside CHIKARA fans. The good guys will battle with the bad guys. But instead of fighting on some planet, or in the heavens….In CHIKARA we like to settle things in a wrestling ring.


*DVD Recommendations For a New Fan*

*Chikara – Best of 2005 & 2007
Negative Balance
Tag World Gran Prix 2006 – Night 3
YLC 4 – Night 3
The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance
Once in a Lifetime
Cibernetico Forever
From Zero to Hero (And Castagnoli)
Brick
King of Trios 2007 Night 2
King of Trios 2007 Night 3
Time Will Prove Everything
Rey de Voladores
Anniversario?
Young Lions Cup 5 – Night 3
Showdown in Crisisland
Maximum Overdraft
Running in the Red
Tag World Grand Prox 2006 Night One
Return Of The Son Of The International Invasion Of International Invaders 2006 Stage Two
The Cibernetico Returneth
Cibernetico & Robin
King of Trios 2008 Night 2 & 3
Young Lions Cup VI Night 1 & 3
AniversarioCT
Two Eyebrows Are Better Than One
The Sordid Perils Of Everyday Existence
Here Come the International Invaders 2nd Stage: Revenge of the Clone Menace
Bruised
Chapter 11
*


*Useful Links*

www.chikarapro.com
www.smartmarkvideo.com 
www.chikarafans.com
www.youtube.com/realwiggly


*Feel Free to Ask Questions Here*​


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*

super classy, nice job combining the threads


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*

Why thank you.

If anyone decides to write one for any other company it can be added in here aswell.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*

Sorry to be a jerk, just gotta make some corrections (well not real facts, but what's most logical) to the CHIKARA one.

- Take Tom "Reckless Youth" Carter, Lance Steel, Dr. Cheung and Darkness Crabtree of the roster part.
- TAKE OFF King of Trios 2007 *Night 1* and *Naked* off the shows to buy list. Those shows were horrid.
- Add Quack (as NWA Jr. Heavyweight Champion) to the champions list.
- Please mention the lucha libre influence in CHIKARA matches, and say that there is no hardcore or (too) technical stuff, mostly fast paced multi-man matches, with strong rudo/tecnico (heel/face) dynamics.

Thanks


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*



ROH said:


> Sorry to be a jerk, just gotta make some corrections (well not real facts, but what's most logical) to the CHIKARA one.
> 
> - Take Tom "Reckless Youth" Carter, Lance Steel, Dr. Cheung and Darkness Crabtree of the roster part.
> - TAKE OFF King of Trios 2007 *Night 1* and *Naked* off the shows to buy list. Those shows were horrid.
> ...


Your not being a jerk man...I'm open to corrections. Took the shows off the list, and the guys from the roster your mentioned.

But I'm not to sure to add the NWA Jr. Heavyweight Championship to the list. I understand where you are coming from, but it's not CHIKARA exclusive if you know what I mean. But if others want me to add it also, I will do..

As for your final point, I'll type something up later on about that. Or if you want to add someting to it, feel free mate. Just post the paragraph and I will add it..

And thanks once again for your comments..


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*

^ Sure thing pal. Don't really have the time to post anything like that now (the paragraph thingy), so if you could do it soonish (I won't be on the internet till this time tomorrow) it would be awesome .


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*

Here is the latest addition ROH...I think it explains the points you wanted me to put in -

I’ve been informed by some reliable sources that I should talk about the influences within CHIKARA. The main influence being lucha libre. Now I can here you all saying, so does this mean a whole bunch of arm drags?...

Well yes….Yes it does.

Only kidding folks, of course we will get a bunch of arm drags. But your going to get fast paced multi-man matches – Six man tags, eight man tags, and the Cibernetico. Do not worry though, you will get your technical matches and your feuds. But since CHIKARA is very family orientated you are not likely going to find a death match here…So look elsewhere for you blood fix.

As for storylines, CHIKARA strips things back to the bare bones. Your going to get your good guys (tecnico) and your bad guys (rudo) Ad just like your favourite movie, or comic book for all you inside CHIKARA fans. The good guys will battle with the bad guys. But instead of fighting on some planet, or in the heavens….In CHIKARA we like to settle things in a wrestling ring.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*

Nice job claymore, but you stole my thread. Ive been meaning to do a CHIKARA intro thread for a while now, bastard  
Anyway you did a much better job than i would have done, anything that gets people supporting CHIKARA is a good thing.


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*



JD13 said:


> Nice job claymore, but you stole my thread. Ive been meaning to do a CHIKARA intro thread for a while now, bastard
> Anyway you did a much better job than i would have done, anything that gets people supporting CHIKARA is a good thing.


Sorry about that man...

Anyways thanks for the comments, there are really cool and I appreciate them. And if you want to add anything, feel free to send a paragraph my way and I will put it up.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*

That was really awesome Claymore!

Congrats!


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*



ROH said:


> That was really awesome Claymore!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## Jak619 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*

I read this and thought id check a few vids out (btw PWG is awesome) anyways i saw an MV of All star weekend on youtube and PAC does a double moonsault off the top rope, but it cuts before he lands, i know he misses his opponent, and i know this may seem like a silly question but does he make it?, because where it cuts he either makes it, or lands on his neck.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*

^ At ASW5 he attempted a top rope dpuble moonsault to Generico, but Generico moved and PAC landed on his head.


----------



## KaijuFan (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*

Chikara n00b here so buckel up for a n00b question. 

I was looking at the DVD reccomendations and can't make heads or tails which are Chikara and which are PWG, could someone reccomend what they would consider the top 3 Chikaria DVDs are, as I'm very interested in buying some.


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*



KaijuFan said:


> Chikara n00b here so buckel up for a n00b question.
> 
> I was looking at the DVD reccomendations and can't make heads or tails which are Chikara and which are PWG, could someone reccomend what they would consider the top 3 Chikaria DVDs are, as I'm very interested in buying some.


No problem at all...

Here are the Chikara DVD Recommendations -

*DVD Recommendations For a New Fan*

*Chikara – Best of 2005* - Very good introduction



*Tag World Gran Prix 2006 – Night 3* - Fantastic Show



*The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance* - One of CHIKARA's all round best shows (Ask ROH for more info)

YLC 4 – Night 3
Negative Balance
Once in a Lifetime
Cibernetico Forever
From Zero to Hero (And Castagnoli)
Brick
King of Trios 2007 Night 2
King of Trios 2007 Night 3
Time Will Prove Everything
Rey de Voladores
Anniversario?
Young Lions Cup 5 – Night 3
Showdown in Crisisland
Maximum Overdraft
Running in the Red
Tag World Grand Prix 2006 Night One
Return Of The Son Of The International Invasion Of International Invaders 2006 Stage Two
The Cibernetico Returneth​
Those three I highlighted are a good starting off point. There just personal picks, so you may want to get another view point from one of the other CHIKARA watchers here

Hope this helps


----------



## KaijuFan (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*

Thanks a real lot, I'll deffenitly check out those shows.


----------



## bign (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*

when did bryan danielson win the pwg title?


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*



bign said:


> when did bryan danielson win the pwg title?


At Giant Size Annual #4 their 4th anniversary show


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide To PWG & Chikara*

^ I also recommend those 3 CHIKARA shows.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Newbie Guide to Dragon Gate*

It's great but I think you should talk about them wrestling in the United States & how much of an impact they made (their 5 star match on ROH SCOH I & CIMA winning BOLA for example).


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Newbie Guide to Dragon Gate*

Absolutly, editing it now.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Guide to Dragon Gate*

mention some of the tournaments they have like King of Gate and some of their bigger shows. i didn't read it all so i don't know if you mentioned WORLD or WrestleJam


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Newbie Guide to Dragon Gate*

Done, also added a match types section.


----------



## Modified Cravate (Aug 16, 2007)

This is damn rad, I give you lots of "props", as they say on the G-Unit Board.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

we should just have a thread titled "Newbie Guide To The Independents" and then just have pretty much as many as we can do.

i'm sure there's a couple people here who'd do UWA Hardcore, someone to do FIP, PWU, or JAPW. even NOAH, AJPW, NJPW.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Sephiroth said:


> we should just have a thread titled "Newbie Guide To The Independents" and then just have pretty much as many as we can do.
> 
> i'm sure there's a couple people here who'd do UWA Hardcore, someone to do FIP, PWU, or JAPW. even NOAH, AJPW, NJPW.


How about..."Newbie Guide To Indy & Puro Wrestling"? Besides that it's a good idea.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

watts63 said:


> How about..."Newbie Guide To Indy & Puro Wrestling"? Besides that it's a good idea.


Replace "Puro" with "Japanese" then it's perfect!


----------



## Flea4120 (Jun 14, 2005)

I recently purchased The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance and enjoyed it quite a bit. Before this the only Chikara that I had seen is highlights of the best moves and stuff on YouTube, so I was going into this with pretty high expectations, probably too high. When I first watched it I was kinda disappointed with the wrestling because of this. Then next day however I thought about it again and decided that the wrestling was pretty dang good all around. I was cracking up at the commentary, that may have been the best part of the whole show to me. There was a guy there that looked extremely wasted and I started feeling embarrassed for him, especially when he says "THAT WAS A CLOSED FIST DONT YOU CARE ABOUT THE RULES?!?!?!?!" to Chris Hero.
So, I felt that this DVD gave me a pretty good introduction to the product and it showcased a lot of wrestlers.


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

Flea4120 said:


> I recently purchased The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance and enjoyed it quite a bit. Before this the only Chikara that I had seen is highlights of the best moves and stuff on YouTube, so I was going into this with pretty high expectations, probably too high. When I first watched it I was kinda disappointed with the wrestling because of this. Then next day however I thought about it again and decided that the wrestling was pretty dang good all around. I was cracking up at the commentary, that may have been the best part of the whole show to me. There was a guy there that looked extremely wasted and I started feeling embarrassed for him, especially when he says "THAT WAS A CLOSED FIST DONT YOU CARE ABOUT THE RULES?!?!?!?!" to Chris Hero.
> So, I felt that this DVD gave me a pretty good introduction to the product and it showcased a lot of wrestlers.


Really cool to hear...


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

So why was 2006 such a bad year for Dragon Gate??? I looked over most of the cards and they don't look too bad.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

musdy said:


> So why was 2006 such a bad year for Dragon Gate??? I looked over most of the cards and they don't look too bad.


2005 was REALLY awesome with Blood Gen vs. Do FIXER just being epic, Mochizuki doing absolutly epic Dream Gate matches, and just awesome cards. 2006 featured Blood Gen vs. MOz, with MOz just having all this power and being really every heel in the company, which was stale. CIMA as a face, unless he's doing big singles matches like now, really isn't as good as heel. Plus, they lost monthly PPV and still hadn't worked the kinks out of the TV system they have now, so matches were hella clipped with not much good coming out. Plus, a REAL overreliance on gaijin with huge pushes for Jack Evans, Sydal, Steen, and others people felt didn't deserve it. Plus, Ryo Saito, future of the company, got berried in his first title reign, not making any successful defenses. 2007 has been much better with more even stables, CIMA doing great title matches, gaijin are still in but not overpushed, and TV has, on average, one really great, 20-25 minute match a show.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks, I just ordered some 2005 shows and Im looking forward to it after that.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

I think Shimmer should totally have a newbie guide lol.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Favorite DG matches from past years??


----------



## MrStraightEdge (Oct 7, 2006)

Two questions:

1.Are there any PWG matches that are legitimate five stars? What's the best match in PWG history?
2. What are their three best shows?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

MrStraightEdge said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1.Are there any PWG matches that are legitimate five stars? What's the best match in PWG history?
> 2. What are their three best shows?


1. They Have No ***** Matches But They Have Had A Lot of Great Matches. The Greatest PWG Match I Ever Seen Was Joey Ryan vs. Super Dragon on Use Your Illusion IV (****1/2-****3/4). 60+ Minute Classic.

2. That's tough but I would say (I haven't seen the new shows that are out except DDT4 Night 1): DDT4 Night One, ASW V Night One & Enchantment Under The Sea but their are other great shows.


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

I´m gonna watch Chikara Cibernetico & Robin in a couple of hour and wonder if it´s consider a good Chikara show or not? I´m asking because I´ve never watch anything from that promotion before.


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

Halifax said:


> I´m gonna watch Chikara Cibernetico & Robin in a couple of hour and wonder if it´s consider a good Chikara show or not? I´m asking because I´ve never watch anything from that promotion before.


It is a good show, not the best CHIKARA show. But everything on it is worth a watch, including the Cibernetico even though it wasn't Chikara's best....

My match of the night goes to Up in Smoke vs Olsens....Brilliant match which I'm sure you will enjoy

That reminds me...I've got to update a few thingsin the Guide..


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

Watched some matches so far and the production is mucher better than I thought and a biger crowd as well. And I like. And Larry Sweenay is a really good commentator. It would be so good if ROH start to use him in that role to get some life in ROH. They missing a guy like him.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

musdy said:


> Favorite DG matches from past years??


Some of my personal favorites...

CIMA vs. Susumu Yokosuka (First Dream Gate match ever) 9/17/04
Blood Gen vs. Do FIXER (Triangle Gate) 7/2/05
Blood Gen vs. Do FIXER (Captain's Fall) 1/26/06
Ryo Saito vs. Susumu Yokosuka 2/25/06


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

What are the best matches of Dragon & Daveys title reign??

Ive seen their matches against Stong/Evans, Hero/Castagnoli & Arrogance


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

musdy said:


> What are the best matches of Dragon & Daveys title reign??
> 
> Ive seen their matches against Stong/Evans, Hero/Castagnoli & Arrogance


AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels (Beyond The Thunderdome)

El Generico & Quicksilver (Crusin' For A Brusin', All-Star Weekend III Night Two & European Vacation: Germany)

El Generico & Human Tornado (After School Special; That's When They Won The Titles)

Have you seen both their matches with Arrogance?


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

I saw the england one.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

musdy said:


> I saw the england one.


Have then you should see the their 2nd match on Enchantment Under The Sea. Great match with a great aftermath.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

watts63 said:


> AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels (Beyond The Thunderdome)
> 
> El Generico & Quicksilver (Crusin' For A Brusin', All-Star Weekend III Night Two & European Vacation: Germany)
> 
> El Generico & Human Tornado (After School Special; That's When They Won The Titles)


Star ratings please!!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

musdy said:


> Star ratings please!!


AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels ***3/4-**** (Beyond The Thunderdome)

El Generico & Quicksilver (Crusin' For A Brusin' *****1/2*, All-Star Weekend III Night Two ****3/4* & European Vacation: Germany *Honsetly Never Seen It But I Heard Great Things*)

El Generico & Human Tornado ***3/4-**** (After School Special; That's When They Won The Titles)

Chris Bosh & Scott Lost ****1/4 (Enchantment Under The Sea)


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Add ****1/4 from me on the EUTS match with Arrogance.


----------



## LastAngryMuppet (Dec 28, 2003)

This is awesome. Thank you very much.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Since I'm slowly starting to become a fan of Chikara, seeing some promos on youtube I saw a promo from the North Star Express and i'm wondering what happened to them?

Edit - Also do Arik Cannon & Max Boyer still wrestle for Chikara?


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

So did the Briscoes miss any other shows besides Giant Size Annual #4??


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

musdy said:


> So did the Briscoes miss any other shows besides Giant Size Annual #4??


Horror Business (Suppose To Be A Three Way Dance Between KoW & Dragon/B-Boy; Mark Briscoe Lost His Front Teeth As The Excuse For Them)

Threemendous (Suppose To Face KoW; Were Too Drunk To Get On Airplane As The Briscoes Admitted That Reaso They Missed From What I Heard)

I think they missed another show but I dunno. Fuck The Briscoes *clap clap clap-clap clap*


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

They just fear the Kings of Wrestling.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

musdy said:


> They just fear the Kings of Wrestling.


Well, I'm glad they finally "man up" & wrestled KoW in PWG. I was so pissed when ROH announced that match because has been trying to that match for a year & they get it *snaps fingers* just like that.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

Dragon Gate guide is now up to date with recent roster shuffling and title changes.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

for DG fans, here's a rare picture of Ultimo training Kid.


----------



## sammerato (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks makes more sence now


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

So what does everyone want to see from Chikara next season?


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

PulseGlazer said:


> So what does everyone want to see from Chikara next season?


The same as we got last season (awesomeness)


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

ROH said:


> The same as we got last season (awesomeness)


PWG vs. CHIKARA in a Cibernetico match.

Team PWG
Joey Ryan, Davey Richards, Human Tornado, Chris Hero, El Generico, Kevin Steen, PAC & Scott Lost

Team CHIKARA 
Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Tim Donst, Claudio Castagnoli, Hallowicked, Delirious, Eddie Kingston & Helios


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

^ Chris Hero should be on the CHIKARA team, sir.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

ROH said:


> ^ Chris Hero should be on the CHIKARA team, sir.


Too many of Hero's enemies are on the CHIKARA team & if they would feud, I would definetly have Hero turn on CHIKARA.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

^ Eddie Kingston and Incoherence on the same team


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

ROH said:


> ^ Eddie Kingston and Incoherence on the same team


Damn, you're right about that lol.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Chikara has some great stuff coming in 2008

-Conclusion of Ryder/Lince
-Vin Gerard vs. Luchadors
-Who taught Hero the Chikara Special and it's counter?


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Chikara has some great stuff coming in 2008
> 
> -Conclusion of Ryder/Lince
> -Vin Gerard vs. Luchadors
> -*Who taught Hero the Chikara Special and it's counter?*


I'm thinking Jigsaw, it would be a great heel turn.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Too many of Hero's enemies are on the CHIKARA team & if they would feud, I would definetly have Hero turn on CHIKARA.


i think a one night deal, where kayfabe and storylines and whatever is thrown out the window, like the M2K vs. Blood Generation match where Kanda came back. just wrestling for the sake of having wrestling.

then Kingston and Hero being on the Chikara Team would be ok.

also i'd take Ryan off the team and add Super Dragon if he isn't injured at that point in time.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> I'm thinking Jigsaw, it would be a great heel turn.


Jigsaw's like, fired from CHIKARA.

I know, it sucks


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

ROH said:


> Jigsaw's like, fired from CHIKARA.
> 
> I know, it sucks


No more Los Ice Creams? 

Quack heel turn plz.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> No more Los Ice Creams?
> 
> Quack heel turn plz.


Ice Creams are


Spoiler



Wicked/Chuck (Jr.) and Quack (Hijo)


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

ROH said:


> Jigsaw's like, fired from CHIKARA.
> 
> I know, it sucks


Serious? I thought that was kayfabe maybe to give him a heel turn, wow that fuckin' sucks


----------



## >NtK< (Nov 26, 2006)

ROH said:


> Ice Creams are
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


o.o
is that true? I mean, I wouldnt rule it out, but I figured I would have heard about it by now, that's pretty cool


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

ROH said:


> Ice Creams are
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Really mate?....Where did you find out about that? As NTK said I wouldn't rule it out, but I'm not 100% sure. The Ice Creams look like two pretty tall guys, so I can see one of the people stated fitting the bill. But the other, not so much....


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Claymore said:


> Really mate?....Where did you find out about that? As NTK said I wouldn't rule it out, but I'm not 100% sure. The Ice Creams look like two pretty tall guys, so I can see one of the people stated fitting the bill. But the other, not so much....





Spoiler



It's a well-known fact (well, maybe ) that Quack is Darkness Crabtree. Once, El Hijo made a high pitched noise EXACTLY the same as Crabtree did once when he took some of his pills. 

Notice whenever Los Ice Creams are on the card Quack and Wicked either aren't on the card or are on a completely (like other end of it) different position on the card as them?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Spoiler



Helios is Richochet


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Helios is Richochet


Now that truely is a shocker....Who would have thought it?


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Helios is Richochet


INSIDER ALERT


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

here's a shocker, the true indentity of Ultramantis Black



Spoiler



God


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Spoiler



Deliriouscito & Hallowickedcito are Cheech & Cloudy



Shocking stuff in this thread.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

I honestly don't think I can handle any more of this.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Spoiler



...I just wanna fit in....



:$


----------



## dezpool (Sep 22, 2005)

Jigsaw got fired? When did that happen?


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Jigsaw wasn't fired. he no showed a few of the last shows and Chikarason was like 'wtheck'. 

I'd put some money on that he'd be back during the summer time.


----------



## dezpool (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up for me, sir. I really can't see Jigsaw gone for good to be honest.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Summmer time is a long way away, Jay...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

just noticed Jigsaw is still on the roster list and we should list the past YLC champs, Cibernetico winners (plus who else was in it), and KOT/Tag Grand Prix winners.


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

Sephiroth said:


> just noticed Jigsaw is still on the roster list and we should list the past YLC champs, Cibernetico winners (plus who else was in it), and KOT/Tag Grand Prix winners.


Yeah, I've not updated the guide in a while. However, I have taken off Jigsaw and added a few others to update it slightly better. As for the history of the tournament winners and such give me some time and I will try to get something written down...

If anyone else already has this typed up anywhere,or would like to type it up. You help would definitely be appreciated...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Question for P Dub fans: Joey Ryan used to be this skinny blue chipper when he started out in PWG, then later he was bulky and sleazy. Did he take a break and when he came back he was bulkier/fatter or did this happen eventually over time?


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Sephiroth said:


> Question for P Dub fans: Joey Ryan used to be this skinny blue chipper when he started out in PWG, then later he was bulky and sleazy. Did he take a break and when he came back he was bulkier/fatter or did this happen eventually over time?


This has happened over time. My buddy works with his brother and said that Joey got on the juice to try and bulk up. It wasn't a sudden improvement, but it has become significant over time.


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

He gets sleazier by the day, anyone see the recent pics of him?


----------



## Yoey Bear (Mar 18, 2008)

watts63 said:


> PWG vs. CHIKARA in a Cibernetico match.
> 
> Team PWG
> Joey Ryan, Davey Richards, Human Tornado, Chris Hero, El Generico, Kevin Steen, PAC & Scott Lost
> ...


That will be the day...


----------



## F5uits (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone else looking forward to the naming of the new Speed Muscle, Hulk, and crew stable? I like the way Dragon Gate is working right now.


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

F5uits said:


> Anyone else looking forward to the naming of the new Speed Muscle, Hulk, and crew stable? I like the way Dragon Gate is working right now.


I am not the brighest of guys on the land of Dragongate, but I am sure I saw a picture with the new group being called - _Real Hazard_...

Again, I may be wrong on the subject. But I hope this helps you out in some way...


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Claymore said:


> I am not the brighest of guys on the land of Dragongate, but I am sure I saw a picture with the new group being called - _Real Hazard_...
> 
> Again, I may be wrong on the subject. But I hope this helps you out in some way...


It's not their name. SHINGO, Cyber Kong, GAMMA, Yasushi Kanda & YAMATO is Real hazard.


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

watts63 said:


> It's not their name. SHINGO, Cyber Kong, GAMMA, Yasushi Kanda & YAMATO is Real hazard.


Ah it all becomes clear to me now man...Thanks

So New Hazard and Muscle Outlawz have split, and they have now branched off into different factions....


----------



## Maxx Hero (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't wait to find out the new name. I am so glad they are a faction, my fav three in Dragon Gate and all are in my top ten favorite wrestlers in the world with Speed Muscle as #1 team right in front of Kel Steenerico. 

I also want Shingo to take CIMA's belt, and then have a blood fued with BxB for the belt. In 05 they had a match at King Of Gate and it was at least ***. Both have come so far and could easily put up ****+ matches.


----------



## Seattle SuperSonic (May 27, 2008)

Strongest recommendation that if you order PWG DVDs, do it through highspots or a buddy who attends live shows unless of course you want to wait to upwards of four fucking months to get your order from PWG.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm in the middle of watching my first PWG DVD (there 1st Anniversary show) and all I can is wow. 

The camera man on the apron works really well, I don't think I've ever seen a better camera angle. There is no commentary unless you select alternate audio but the crowd more than makes up for it. You can hear everything that goes on in the arena. The wrestling is pretty intense and at times really stiff. If I had to convince someone that wrestling was real I might show them AJ Styles vs. Rocky Romero).

It was $5 well spent. I'm really considering just ordering all the PWG dvds that are on sale for $5 at highspots now.


----------



## vivalabrave (Jun 26, 2007)

Definately get Reason for the Season for $5. Haven't seen the other ones although I got the 1st 5 shows offered for $10 in a sale not that long ago. Just haven't watched them yet.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That's the one I'm watching (I think) or it's the other one that I bought.

I have a few matches left and than I have another DVD from them to watch. I prefer over any Indy promotion that I have seen so far.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

Just ordered PWG Pearl Habra, anyone know if it's good or not?


----------



## vivalabrave (Jun 26, 2007)

Here are some star ratings from another poster in the star ratings thread:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/5529757-post14576.html


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

Thanks alot, looks a fun show!


----------



## Vuchato (Dec 19, 2006)

is there a schedule for upcoming PWG shows? I couldn't find anything on their website or anywhere.


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv (Jul 26, 2008)

anyone know who was in the dragon dragon costume?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I've seen a picture with Kingston in the outfit, but that's just silly because Dragon Dragon is the only REAL dragon in wrestling.


----------



## vivalabrave (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm almost positive he is a real dragon. And 100% of the time, I'm 80% right.


----------



## Wrestling Hobo (Jul 28, 2008)

So i've seen the light of PWG and Chikara, and I love them both for different reasons.

I love the work in PWG especially Super Dragon/Steenerico as it's very entertaining, and Chikara is hilarious! I was introduced by stumbling onto a Dragon Dragon youtube video that was awesome then realised all these guys I sometimes hired in EWR that I thought were just luchadores like Hydra etc are actually crazy characters. I <3 the colony, dragon dragon, etc


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Yay, more fodder for the McQueen Machine.

Question to the mods, Dragon Gate gets to be a part of this and not NOAH? I think we need to get on that ASAP


----------



## Maxx Hero (Jan 31, 2008)

I think Japan should just get it's own thread...

As for Dragon Gate, Interesting Tag League this year, lots of big teams such as Spped Muscle without wins. Shingo and Dragon Kid are mega dominating.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Feel free anyone to write some stuff for other Puro feds and post a thread and i'll make sure to sticky it.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone have some sites where they get DragonGate DVDs from? I'm looking to get into it.


----------



## andremt9 (Jul 15, 2008)

ROHWrestling.com


----------



## Maxx Hero (Jan 31, 2008)

The best DG DVD site is ivpvideos. They keep things stocked, ship fast, and answer all emails.

I will make a newbie thread for dragon gate one of these days...


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Im new to this Indy stuff but how do you watch PWG. Is it on a channel or something or what. Thank you.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*DVD releases only.*


----------



## KaijuFan (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, DVDs only except for their Sells Out DVD which is a compilation that's in retail stores. You can get a lot of PWG shows for 5 bucks at www.highspots.com, which is their main dealer(aside from themselves of course).


----------



## topherphillips (Mar 24, 2012)

DGUSA... only have events on iPPV and DVD?

Just want to make sure I'm not missing something.

Also, whats the quality of Evolve?


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Correct visit dgusa.tv or wwnlive.com to buy such things. EVOLVE runs rarely and can be found at the same place as DGUSA.


----------



## erockstar_ (Jul 15, 2012)

This is a nice thread. Got me caught up on PWG quick enough.


----------

